# What doesn't go with bacon?



## Furryanimal (Feb 28, 2017)

If anything!!


----------



## Pappy (Mar 1, 2017)

I was going to say ice cream but forget that.


----------



## nvtribefan (Mar 1, 2017)

Nothing.


----------



## NancyNGA (Mar 1, 2017)

Another entrée, like fish?..  Bacon wrapped sardines?


----------



## debodun (Apr 1, 2017)

Fudge?


----------



## Lon (Apr 1, 2017)

Milk


----------



## HazyDavey (Apr 1, 2017)

Fizzies,  hot cocoa flavor..  :sour:


----------



## Buckeye (Apr 1, 2017)

My Jewish friends


----------



## RadishRose (Apr 1, 2017)

Bacon goes with everything.


----------



## DaveA (Nov 22, 2018)

nvtribefan said:


> Nothing.



That one word says it all,  IMHO!!


----------



## Marie5656 (Nov 22, 2018)




----------



## Furryanimal (Nov 22, 2018)

Doing that must have taken ages!Looks Delicious...


----------



## treeguy64 (Nov 22, 2018)

A place on my table. Horrible stuff, dead pig muscle and fat, terrible chemical treatments that do no good for the health of human consumers.


----------



## terry123 (Nov 22, 2018)

RadishRose said:


> Bacon goes with everything.


I agree especially home grown tomato sandwiches.


----------



## RadishRose (Nov 23, 2018)

It goes with turkey!


----------



## Furryanimal (Nov 23, 2018)

Looks fantastic


----------



## Wren (Nov 23, 2018)

Breakfast anybody ?


----------



## Marie5656 (Nov 23, 2018)

Wren.....I want that pie.


----------



## Keesha (Nov 23, 2018)

Hoot N Annie said:


> My Jewish friends


:lol:


----------



## Falcon (Nov 23, 2018)

It's  my  favorite  kind  of  meat.   Yum !


----------



## jujube (Nov 23, 2018)

Yep, bring on the bacon!


----------



## RadishRose (Nov 23, 2018)

And bring home the bacon.


----------



## Wren (Nov 23, 2018)

A snack before bedtime


----------



## RadishRose (Nov 23, 2018)

:wow:


----------



## jujube (Nov 23, 2018)

Wren said:


> A snack before bedtime



Do you hear that loud explosion?  No, it's not thunder.....it's my arteries clapping shut just looking at that thing.  Oh yeah, I'm drooling, too.


----------

